# The pic I’ve been promising



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi again everyone! I apologize on the length of time that this has taken, but here is a pic that I took just now of Sugarplum. She had been overdue to be groomed, and because of her life as a former puppy mill dog, she isn’t used to it, hence she doesn’t tolerate it very well. I’m forced to do it in sessions or increments, and I still have a lot of difficulty with her legs and feet. I just did her muzzle and head, and that was a miracle in itself that I was able to do that without the help of another person. She has made soooo much progress since I adopted her. She still isn’t completely paid trained and occasionally has accidents in the home, and she’s still skittish. She still walks away somewhat briskly when I approach her, but she doesn’t run like she used to, and once I do pick her up and put her on my lap, she could sit there all day if I let her, and I’ll take that any day. If those are the only faults she sustains knowing the kind of life she lived then I consider her very blessed and very fortunate. I’m still planning on taking a pic of her when her ears get to the length that I want them; in that pic of her she will be wearing a dress with bows in both ears. I’ve also included again a pic of her from the shelter. What a makeover, just look at her now! And her tear stains are gone since all those rotten teeth were extracted. You wouldn’t believe that’s the same dog.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

You have done such a wonderful job with her. She looks amazing and now has the wonderful life that all dogs deserve.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Beautiful baby. Takes time and patience.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness she's beautiful 😍 
I have been hoping for pictures 
I can't wait to see pictures as she continues


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

S W O O N!!!
What a great Mommy you are, and she has a guardian angel to watch over her. 
Beautiful!


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

crazylady said:


> Hi again everyone! I apologize on the length of time that this has taken, but here is a pic that I took just now of Sugarplum. She had been overdue to be groomed, and because of her life as a former puppy mill dog, she isn’t used to it, hence she doesn’t tolerate it very well. I’m forced to do it in sessions or increments, and I still have a lot of difficulty with her legs and feet. I just did her muzzle and head, and that was a miracle in itself that I was able to do that without the help of another person. She has made soooo much progress since I adopted her. She still isn’t completely paid trained and occasionally has accidents in the home, and she’s still skittish. She still walks away somewhat briskly when I approach her, but she doesn’t run like she used to, and once I do pick her up and put her on my lap, she could sit there all day if I let her, and I’ll take that any day. If those are the only faults she sustains knowing the kind of life she lived then I consider her very blessed and very fortunate. I’m still planning on taking a pic of her when her ears get to the length that I want them; in that pic of her she will be wearing a dress with bows in both ears. I’ve also included again a pic of her from the shelter. What a makeover, just look at her now! And her tear stains are gone since all those rotten teeth were extracted. You wouldn’t believe that’s the same dog.
> View attachment 274436
> 
> View attachment 274435


Such a difference! So cute! Have many years of happiness with your baby


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

My goodness what a transformation! I can see her precious face shining through in the first picture though. 
You’re doing such a great job helping Sugarplum.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I cannot believe the difference. Night and day. She is so fortunate to have you in her life.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Beautiful! You are a great mom!


----------



## JenMorri88 (Sep 15, 2020)

💕💕💕So cute baby!! She looks like my daughter's puppy! So sweet


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow! She’s gorgeous and that face!!! What a good mommy!!!! Super cute!!!!


----------

